
Remote Buddy Display: screen-share Mac from Apple TV, use Siri Remote to control - felix_schwarz
https://www.iospirit.com/products/remotebuddy/display/
======
iuguy
This is weird. I have a 3rd gen Apple TV and have been able to use screen
sharing to have my Mac screen show up on my projector. The siri remote control
integration is interesting, but when you're normally using a wireless keyboard
and mouse with a mac anyway, it seems a bit odd to reinvent the wheel.

~~~
felix_schwarz
A few ways this is different:

With AirPlay, you can't initiate the connection from your Apple TV. With
Remote Buddy Display, you can.

With AirPlay, you can't control your apps with the Apple TV remote. With
Remote Buddy Display, you can.

With AirPlay, there is a delay between the physical movement of the mouse and
the movement of the mouse cursor. With Remote Buddy, there isn't as the mouse
position is tracked directly by the Apple TV app on the Apple TV. This kind of
WYSIWYG makes hitting small targets a lot easier.

With AirPlay, you'd need a wireless keyboard and mouse. Most Macs sold today
are portables, however, where a wireless keyboard and mouse is not commonly
used. And then, there's the range problem. If your Mac sits downstairs and the
Bluetooth signal is blocked by the floor/ceiling inbetween, how do you control
it with these? With Remote Buddy Display, the Mac, keyboard and mouse can stay
out of the living room - and the Macs Bluetooth range does not play a role.

I don't think Remote Buddy Display reinvents the wheel, but in general I'm a
big fan of reinventing it, because it's the only way to remove limitations of
the previous design. Wheels themselves show this quite nicely. The world would
still be stuck with this if nobody had ever reinvented it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel#/media/File:Roue_primiti...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel#/media/File:Roue_primitive.png)
;-)

------
Sujan
Sweet.

Windows client please :)

~~~
zuck9
Would be amazing if Microsoft made a Remote Desktop app for tvOS just like
iOS.

Personally, I just like to have a minimum list of apps to install after a
clean install of Windows.

~~~
montibbalt
I mean, if your laptop or phone have Miracast support you don't have to
install anything or buy the Apple TV or remote thing. Maybe just a dongle if
the tv itself doesn't support it.

